# Lotsa pictures :)



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ive been spoiling them since theyve been back home  
















this moment didnt last... tsuka started being mean over the cuttle bone dish..








napping on her new perch
















enjoying the ledge
















dally's new perch








scritches... tsuka is weird he sticks his head into my hand for scritches.
















heres a vid of tsuka's scritches

dally loves her chin scratched








and a vid of dally's scritches

prolly the most epic flight shot i could get








mmmm dried papaya








tsuka loves the shredder toy








dally likes her salad








playing with toys on new perch


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and more...
tsuka eating millet








dally eating millet








tsuka playing with his ring toy








dally just has to see what im doing...








having a one on one talk with tsuka and his attitude..








and flappies on my hand lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww they look gorgeous  really enjoyed them and the video


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks, my birdies are weird some days. they have weird preferences lol


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

You do really spoil your birdies...but they deserve it...wow, you have a sweeeeet setup for them with all of the extras...it is great that they will eat a salad for you and that you are such a wonderful owner that you supply them with it. You have beautiful birds and of course you know I think your cats are purrrrecious


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Awww, spoiled little birds I love the one of Dally sleeping, and the flight shot is awesome!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks, i made like 98% of their things. i cant afford a lot of the perches and stuff i think are cool so i make my own lol they love it and thats what matters. i use usually fleece blankets for perch making but i also use old pajama pants and cut them into strips. tsuka's ledge is made from a corner of a cardboard box that i covered with a fleece blanket and hooked it onto the corner of his cage. i have them in separate cages cuz he can be a bad bully... the ring toys are made from a plastic slinky which they loved but i didnt want them to be tangled the moment i look away so i made do with rings made from them.
i give tsuka visiting time in dally's cage for a little each day but he gets moody after a bit and starts chasing her from the food even if hes not eating... so it cant be permanant but dally likes his company. so i compromise the best way i can. birds can be an expensive pet to own, but if youre thoughtful enough, there are ways around that. i make their toys since rarely do they like store bought ones. i make the perches i cant buy in my area, i buy the walmart rope perches and use curly willow for other random perches. the natural wood perch dally is standing on in pic 7 is curly willow and i made that one too. she loves it. food, the staple veggies are carrot shreds and brocholli crowns as they love them and they are cheap. romaine lettuce occasionally when its cheap, they get dried papaya frequently and dried pineapple as well since they like them. millet once a week, the occasional honey treat... scrambled eggs once a week, pellets they dont particularly like, when i can afford it nutriberries or avicakes. i just do what i can. they get daily out of cage time and daily scritches, even tsuka when hes bad lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and tielmom, speaking of kitties, daystar just got fixed yesterday so shes not so happy wearing the cone lol will have a post up in a bit of that


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

I always find Dally and Tsuka perfect.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks  i only wish they were lol i love them nonetheless

on another note, i have a heat lamp and heat pad set up for them cuz my room temps are really low.... 45 degrees ferenheit (roughly around 6-8 degrees celcius)


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

thats a big bowl of salad, do they go through it all?

my two will nibble one or two stalks of greens each but not a whole bowl like that!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the whole thing of salad was for both but tsuka only nibbled. he likes his carrots and brocholli better. and no. but a lot get dropped onto the floor and soiled cuz my elderly cat eats it. what hits the floor, the cats usually scam before i can salvage it lol. avicakes are a problem as my cats like them for some reason so i give lots of extra veggies for that reason  jessie the older cat has an obsession with romaine lettuce.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

You must spend a lot of time making their toys and perches, they are very spoilt! I love Dally she is so cute and looks so cuddly.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes very cuddly lol. i enjoy making things for them, its my favourite hobby. its actually stress relieving to make bird toys and perches so i do it for the heck of it anyways. even if they dont like them, i dont care i enjoyed making them  my cousin is either getting a lovebird pair or a cockatiel and im giving her a lot of things including my old cage as well as perches, feed cups, toys, treats...


----------



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

love the flight shot I love when they lookso majeastic little eaglies!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya she flies funny at times and she flutters often when she doesnt know where she wants to land. she reminds me of a butterfly when she does it. i just love them flying...


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Ohmahgosh. Jealous of your camera skills!!! 

And your cockatiels are so spoiled. They look so happy. And I have new toy ideas for my boys now thanks to these pics xD


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

your welcome lol i make a lot and i use bulk cheap materials so i can make a lot. theyre easy to make too


----------

